# x1900xt freeze with standart clocks!



## H.i.M (May 18, 2007)

PC freeze wirh *default 621MHz, 720 (gpu, mem)* clock, while using ATITool.
Gpu goes up to 90C°,voltage regulator 111C°, when the 3d windows is open!
(with 50% fan-speed)

Used:
ATI Sopphire X1900XT (standart fan)
ATITool 0.26stable 
Omega 3.8.330
Windows XP SP2


Is there any "overclocking" possible?
thx for help


----------



## mandelore (May 18, 2007)

something is seriously wrong. your temperatrures are crazy for just opening up 3d window. Dude take your card out asap, check your heatsink for correct fitting, incase summits amiss there. 

you gotta problem, and it sounds like the heatsink aint making proper contact?

the voltage reg shoud never get that hot ever, plus, id invest in better than stock air cooling, the stock just dont cut the mustard imo

Edit: core temp of 90C is in the hi region of acceptable, but ONLY when the card is under extreme load and usually overclocked, at stock frequencies thats just insane  summits deffo wrong


----------



## jaxxxon (May 18, 2007)

fan should spin up to 100% when over 95c, go into ati fan speed settings and get it to spin up to 100% when over 70c and that should solve it. 90c at full load isn't unusual with this card


----------



## mandelore (May 18, 2007)

yeah but he got that soon as he opened 3d mode, and look at his voltage regulator! its very very hot, should never be that

I have an x1900xtx so know what the temps can be like, and how nice watercooling is since i switched over. My voltage regulator never gets more than 40c i beleive


----------



## petepete (May 18, 2007)

Make sure you aren't actually overclocking the 2D clocks of the card. I had that happen to me before from putting it from 500/600 i put it to default and it kept crashing etc. Make sure the VCore in voltage is 1.425V then put the card to stock clocks


----------



## H.i.M (May 19, 2007)

I will do the following things:

1. check heatsink fixing 
--> checked voltage regulator 
--> checked the original stock air cooling 

what i ll do now:
2.change fan behaviour (>70C° fan 100%)
3. how to check if i clock in 2d or 3d mode?
4. check gpu voltage (1.425V)



H.i.M


----------



## H.i.M (May 19, 2007)

So i have made an video (22mb) for you, in which you can, i hope,  see my settings and what i have done. 
Maybe you find any mistakes in my configurations. 

After this Test i have three possibilities:

1. use manually fan control and *save my guaranty*
2. contact ati or my local vendor
3. use my HEATKILLER® GPU-X Rev2.5 X1800 / X1900 SW *lost myguaranty*

The biggest Problem is, my old x1800xt is at ati to proove the guaranty of this card.
The x1900xt i got by my vendor as substitution-device (german: Erstatzgerät)
If i change the heatsink now *and * lost the guaranty of my x1800, i have to pay for the x1900xt. I would call it dilemma 


H.i.M


----------



## jaxxxon (Jun 1, 2007)

If I saw that video correctly (was hard to see temps) then at 100% fan speed you were levelling out at about 70c?  If so thats fine.  I'd set it to 70% over 60c then 80% over 65c 90% over 70c 100% over 75c.  This will reduce noise a bit during gaming and keep that card under control.  70c is absolutely no problem for this card.


----------

